
Conky (software) alternative - zilanozeb
Hello everyone,<p>For the past one year I&#x27;ve been the sole author and maintainer of https:&#x2F;&#x2F;gitlab.com&#x2F;void0&#x2F;pinky-bar , and it turns out that without announcing your projects in websites like this one and reddit, people will not be aware about their existance.<p>Will be happy to add more features to the program that are linux and *bsd compatible, doesn&#x27;t require X11&#x2F;xcb to work and others will be interested in obtaining them.<p>Have a nice day.
======
mtmail
Clickable link [https://gitlab.com/void0/pinky-
bar](https://gitlab.com/void0/pinky-bar)

(You might get more exposure by submitting the URL in
[https://news.ycombinator.com/show](https://news.ycombinator.com/show))

------
zilanozeb
If you are developer then you could submit a pull request with the desired
feature to be added.

